# مرفق ملف Data sheet for piping and fitting



## أبو مازن السكندري (31 أغسطس 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل
مرفق ملف Data sheet for piping and fitting ... أرجو الدعاء


----------



## saheremara (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا ويارييت كتب فى الرادة المواسير والتركيبات


----------



## فراس بشناق (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور
والله ملف خفيف نظيف ومفيد


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الطيبة


----------



## kareem moh (6 مارس 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Philosopherُ (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (7 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## fokary (7 مارس 2012)

بجد ملف رائع.... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fokary (7 مارس 2012)

ملف رائع.. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (8 مارس 2012)

جزك الله خيرا .... الملف رااائع


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (20 مارس 2012)

جزاااااك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## moto1212 (22 مارس 2012)

thanks


----------



## رجل الصناعة (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## nofal (10 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## blue rose (10 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الحميد يونس (3 سبتمبر 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

thanx


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## تعبتونا (20 مارس 2018)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## Eng asz (20 أبريل 2018)

شكراً


----------



## safa aldin (31 مارس 2019)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (15 أبريل 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور جدا


----------



## علي الفاضلي (24 مايو 2019)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (29 سبتمبر 2019)

أرجو اعادة رفع الملف مرة أخري


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (12 أكتوبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو فاطمة (19 أكتوبر 2019)

ملف جيد ... شكرا جزيلا
Society of Piping Engineers and Designers SPED-USA, has established Egypt Chapter this year. Chapter supports all interested engineers to get a certification in Piping Design​


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (15 يونيو 2020)

مشكووور جدا جدا والله ما قصرت


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2020)

ملف رائع.. جزاك الله خيرا و بركة في الصحة و العلم و الأهل​


----------



## blue rose (28 نوفمبر 2020)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yousefegyp (11 أغسطس 2021)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## yousefegyp (3 مارس 2022)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الطيبة


----------



## المتكامل (27 مارس 2022)

يعطيك العافية شي رائع


----------



## ابو انس المهندس (21 أغسطس 2022)

بارك الله بك


----------



## بكر العشرى (21 أغسطس 2022)

أبو مازن السكندري قال:


> الأخوة الأفاضل
> مرفق ملف Data sheet for piping and fitting ... أرجو الدعاء


جزاء الله خيراا يا هندسه


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (6 سبتمبر 2022)

شكراااااا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (10 أكتوبر 2022)

thankssssssssss


----------

